# Tasman Bitter



## Fingerlickin_B (6/2/06)

I need a lot of cheap megaswill and I need it fast. 

Is this beer anywhere near drinkable? 

PZ.


----------



## pharmaboy (6/2/06)

go into the cool room, wait till shops empty, try it! LOL and pay for it i might add.

at $25 a case its not too bad, better than tooheys better than vb - not offensive anyway last time I had it - cold bubbly beer.


----------



## Stuster (6/2/06)

I'm ashamed to say I used to drink this fairly often in my pre-homebrew days. Those dark and tragic times.  

Not perhaps the best beer in the world, but I agree with pharmaboy, better than vb or tooheys imo. Then again, after I'd been brewing for a few months, I tried a couple that I had left and could barely drink them. I did manage it, of course, by adding either some lemon or raspberry cordial.


----------



## Bobby (6/2/06)

never tried it but i know it is brewed by boags. the cost price of a case is something like $16. its a private label for CMLG.


----------



## Finite (6/2/06)

I can assure you in terms of mega swill this beer is one of the best on the market. I have a 6 pack in the fridge right now and still drink it on a hot day or when ive just mowed the lawns etc.

I used to drink it at uni all the time for its cheap-ness

Its a very good price and i can assure you its better than any aussie macro pretty much.

Heres my review for it:

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1479/15415/?ba=Finite


----------



## barfridge (6/2/06)

For cheap swill I prefer amsterdam mariner, it's made by grolsch, and tastes pretty decent.


----------



## tangent (6/2/06)

Has TB got POR in it?
I'd be quite happy if I never taste POR again <_<


----------



## Finite (6/2/06)

barfridge said:


> For cheap swill I prefer amsterdam mariner, it's made by grolsch, and tastes pretty decent.
> [post="106877"][/post]​



that stuff is also very decent for the price.

So is haagen...its an aussie beer and it comes in light and premium. Also very cheap.

Sorry tangent im not totaly sure. its been a while since ive had one.


----------



## Mr Bond (6/2/06)

tangent said:


> Has TB got POR in it?
> I'd be quite happy if I never taste POR again <_<
> [post="106879"][/post]​



Does that mean you will stop drinkin Coopers as well  ?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (6/2/06)

On my second now :chug: 

Not a bad drop, all things considered (price mainly)  

POR=Pride of Ringwood? If so, yes. 

PZ.


----------



## PistolPatch (6/2/06)

Tasman. Yeah, good for the price.

If you need a cheap light beer as well, give Haagen Premium Light a go. $20 a case and I reckon it's better than any other of the lights. Not stocked in many places though. Even has Hersbrucker hop flavour! Cheers Finger!


----------



## tangent (6/2/06)

maybe the POR is the bit I don't like in Coopers??  
It's not as pronounced as the dry pine bark tasting SA swillers. 
I didn't know they used it... :blink:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/2/06)

Well...I can now say it certainly gives you a megaswill hangover h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## Steve (7/2/06)

What was the occasion that you are now paying for Finger?


----------



## tdh (7/2/06)

>>>Has TB got POR in it?
I'd be quite happy if I never taste POR again <<<

I have never detected POR hop flavour in any Aussie macro brew, ever!
I think if they lashed out and put some POR aroma in they'd create a new following.

It's only ever used for bitterness and a bugger-all IBU level at that. 

tdh


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/2/06)

Steve said:


> What was the occasion that you are now paying for Finger?



A regular session and under-carbed kegs :blink: 

PZ.


----------

